# Russell Moore and Veggie Tale Christianity



## RamistThomist (Jul 30, 2007)

http://pastorsteveweaver.blogspot.com/2006/10/preacher-spotlight-russell-moore.html







I thought this was too good to pass up. Moore asks the question,


> Have you seen the Veggie Tales episode where Bob the Tomato and Larry the Cucumber are martyred by Islamic terrorists? They have a cold Larry in a pickle jar, his eyes glazed over. Bob the Tomato is splattered over the wall, seeds are everywhere? No, you haven't seen that episode because that kind of Christianity is hard to mass-market.


----------

